# where to develope film



## danpeikes (Sep 7, 2009)

I am looking for a good place to get film developed.  I have a mixed bag of black and whit and color, and 200 and 400 speed.  I live in Chicago and would drop off anywhere local or mail them out as I am in no ruch.  I am looking for a place that does a good job, will do their best to correct my mistakes.  I need 2 copies of each print plus a CD of all the prints.  It does not have to be super cheap but, as I do not mind paying for quality but I do not want to get ripped of either.  Any and all suggestions are appreciated.

PS Doing my own developing/printing in my little condo is not an option.


----------



## christopher walrath (Sep 8, 2009)

danpeikes said:


> PS Doing my own developing/printing in my little condo is not an option.


 
Just asking.  Why?  Time?  It does require some time and work and, in a small/cramped space, there is the set up and tear down.

Space?  I do all of my processing and enlarging in the downstairs half bath.

Money?  It might seem like a bit up front but you could get started processing for well under $300.00.  This can include a years worth of film and chems as well.  And, although I am loathe to suggest it, you could always get a negative scanner which added to the aforementioned should be under $400.00 to get started.

Chemicals?  I know this will make some folks cringe but household cleaning chemicals can be much more harsh and down the drink it goes, so . . .

Just file away the thought in the back of your mind.  Don't chunk it by default.  If you never do it then you'll never do it.


----------

